
Federal court rules that FBI can hack into a computer without a warrant - bholdr
http://www.pcworld.com/article/3088354/security/us-court-rules-that-fbi-can-hack-into-a-computer-without-a-warrant.html
======
brudgers
Discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11973022](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11973022)

------
bholdr
The judge, Henry Morgan: "hacking is much more prevalent now than it was even
nine years ago. Now, it seems unreasonable to think that a computer connected
to the Web is immune from invasion."

